# Tombstone Stowaway



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

OK folks, for those interested in my tombstone build here is the video. If you could care less, at least watch the last 30 seconds for a laugh. And don't forget to sub if you want to see other unfortunate events happen to me. 0_o


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of well organized and well hidden power cords.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! LOL at the end! That's a routine occurence at our house!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Your lettering looks really clean and crisp. I wish you had taped your process in action. I am not sure that I have the patience for lettering. Or at least that is my excuse for putting homemade tombstones toward the bottom of my prop list.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And that's why we pick the yard clean before going out to work on props

Good job on the stone, SLAM.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have one of the light-o-rama boxes and have never been brave enough to try it out. I have a track but I guess I am not savvy enough to get the music to the box. Show a tape of yours in action, maybe it will stimulate me into action.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

ATLfun said:


> Your lettering looks really clean and crisp. I wish you had taped your process in action. I am not sure that I have the patience for lettering. Or at least that is my excuse for putting homemade tombstones toward the bottom of my prop list.


I have more simpler stones to make so I'll record those. All I do is print out my lettering, tape it on the panel and I use a new box cutter razor blade and hold it at a 45 degree angle and cut around the outside of the letters on both sides to get a "V" grove. Im sure there are much simpler ways but this works for me.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

jaege said:


> I have one of the light-o-rama boxes and have never been brave enough to try it out. I have a track but I guess I am not savvy enough to get the music to the box. Show a tape of yours in action, maybe it will stimulate me into action.


I got them activated last night and fired them up with a few lights. Here's the test run:


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Seizure time! Looks cool


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Turbophanx said:


> Seizure time! Looks cool


That's funny because when I was sitting down in the basement a few feet away from those lights and I put them all on "shimmer" I thought I was going to have a seizure LOL


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That's going to look absolutely incredible when you have it all set up. The tombstone turned out great. Can't wait to see how it all comes together on Halloween.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice job on the stone. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats awesome I was thinking of doing something similar to hide my power supply for the LED lights this year. Great job!!!!!!


----------

